# Clomipramine 25mg



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

How I decided on Clomipramine:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/41404-i-recovered-with-the-help-of-the-medication-clomipramine-anafranil-i-also-met-jeff-abugel/






https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9715363

I've been taking clomipramine 25mg for the last 4 days. Moving up to 50mg after a week. So far I feel more grounded, less neurotic, and less anxious. Side effects I'm experiencing are headaches, dry mouth, and low energy. I'm still DPDRed 24/7 but that makes sense since it's only been a few days and the studies on clomipramine showed improvements on 10 times the dosage I'm taking. I find that the Clomipramine has a indirect benefit as it allows me to meditate a lot more easier. I'm also around a week into nofap and I can' definitely feel that it's helping with my anxiety. I've also noticed some physical changes thanks to clomipramine. My shoulders no longer have constant tension and they actually feel relaxed. My neck feels more upright and in line with my body. Tension in my lower back has decreased significantly. My chest area doesn't feel as hollow and empty as before. I feel more activation in my frontal lobes. Honestly, if this keeps up, I think I may be out of DP in a few weeks. Just gotta keep calm and take it one day at a time.

Day 5 8:00PM - Took a microdose of shrooms to see what would happen.

EDIT: I'm on my 2nd dose of 50mg now and I'm not sure if this is helping me or not. It's had no effect on my dpdr. I feel bored and irritable and i dont know the cause.

Day 10: I take adderall 20mg XR and clomipramine 50mg now. Clomipramine is causing sexual dysfunction, drowsiness, irritability but is relieving a lot of my anxiety in a physical sense. I don't have to tiptoe everywhere like I used to. Adderall doesn't seem to give me as much energy as before, but it still allows me to focus. I've noticed it gives me cold hands and feet (raynauds syndrome). I have an appointment with my psychiatrist next week and I'm planning on asking him whether he thinks we should increase the dose to 75mg or to try a different medication. I'll also ask him about trying vyvanse.

Day 14: Clomipramine side effects makes it really hard to get out of bed. My goal in the morning is really to try and get some adderall in me as soon as possible. Or else I'll just lay in bed thinking negatives thoughts all day. I'm still derealized, but I feel more aware of other peoples thoughts and emotions than before.

Day 15: missed getting my 3rd week of my prescription because I played league all day. So, I'll be missing a dose. I got my modafinil in the mail and I took it today at 2:40PM.


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I saw this guys video a while back and clomipramine is the next med I want to try after I'm done with a lamotrigine titration. I'm not sure if tricyclic antidepressants work like SSRIs where you need to be on them for a couple months until they really work or if they are supposed to work as fast as they have for you. I'm glad to hear you are getting some benefit and please keep us updated!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

How did this work out in the end?


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

I've been on this drug for over 3 weeks now. It's not doing shit beside making me irritable, constipated, sweating easily, dizzy when standing up too fast and have a non existent sex drive. at 75mg. I don't know if I should continue taking it


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

bintuae said:


> I've been on this drug for over 3 weeks now. It's not doing shit beside making me irritable, constipated, sweating easily, dizzy when standing up too fast and have a non existent sex drive. at 75mg. I don't know if I should continue taking it


This are typical side effects for this medication yes. Continue to take it for a few weeks,and then decide.


----------

